# Tashi's Bermuda Lawn Journal



## tashi (May 8, 2020)

Got a new home and sod laid in November of 2019. Before I owned a home and had grass, I was a fool who would rather trade grass for pavement or artificial turf. But in my first spring up something happened, maybe it was the fumes from my father-in-laws honda rotary or pulling weeds by hand for 6 hours that got me to love and appreciate my lawn. Since then never looked back once and now my wife has to fight me if she wants a piece of this grass real estate for anything! :twisted:

I only upkeep about 1500sqft of the lawn. Been using a Fiskars Staysharp Max Reel mower which I modified recently to have a front roller. The current cutting height is set around 1.25" and while it is getting the job done, this year I am hoping to make the jump into a powered reel mower.


In season 1 we used mainly PGF Complete, a little bit of Bioadvanced 3in1, and a little bit of Super Juice. Wasnt a big fan of the results but it could be because of the new sod or more likely that I had no idea what I was doing when I was doing it.



For season 2, I started off with a fresh scalp in late March with a rotary as low as possible, Some Vigoro pre emergent, some YM Stress blend 7-0-20 as a jump starter, Super Juice in between, and a some Scott Disease EX. 
Going to follow up with monthly~ Bioadvanced 3in1 35-0-3 with Super Juice in between~, and a few more applications of pre emergent and fungicide. Below is a general plan I outlined from various sources and I am always open to criticism so please feel free chime in cause I still do not know what I am doing!  


Major goals for the year:

get a powered reel mower

verticut/scarifiy/scalp/sand level the lawn

cut reel low and get dense turf!

And this is a close up of my pride and joy, just a small area of grass that has done well both years now.


----------

